# How long does Xanax last?



## _Futile_ (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been taking up to 2mg of Xanax and it works very well but it doesn't seem to last very long? Only about 2 or three hours i get the full effect. Should i continue the dosage when it wears off?


----------



## Lepard (Jul 6, 2006)

_Futile_ said:


> I've been taking up to 2mg of Xanax and it works very well but it doesn't seem to last very long? Only about 2 or three hours i get the full effect. Should i continue the dosage when it wears off?


 I wouldn't reccomend taking that to long.It lasts about 6 hours.It depends on how long you are willing to take it.If you plan on taking it for a very long time you may need to get the doctor to up the dose.I was prescribed Xanax recently but I have had 2 serious illnesses which led me to being prescibed it.I only was precribed it about 6-9 month's ago.Alot of Doctor's don't like presribing Xanax because it is supposed to be the most addictive mild Tranquilizer.I believe they are all addictive.But like I said I think with my 2 serious illnesses they have gotten me through Work and they have been a GodSend to me.I haven't been to the Doctor's in a long time because i have had severe depression over the recent and unexpected passing of my Mother.I was prescribed by my Doctor 4MG"S.I never abused xanax.The problem is that so many people do and thats why its not presribed as much as the SSRI'S or other type's of Med's.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

for most of us a dose of xanax lasts 2 or 3 hours, 2 is a lot, I would take less
if having a anxious day, take xanax at morning and noon and carry an extra tablet with you when out just in case


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

arthur56 said:


> for most of us a dose of xanax lasts 2 or 3 hours


I'd say that number is too low. I take Xanax daily and I'm not taking it 8-12 times a day as every 2-3 hour would require.


----------

